# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >   We are leaving for Costa Rica next Sunday (de mañana en seis). We'll be visiting Arenal, Monteverde, and ending up at Punta Islita. (Thanks gramchop for the suggestion.) I've been studying Spanish a

## smason3

We are leaving for Costa Rica next Sunday (de mañana en seis). We'll be visiting Arenal, Monteverde, and ending up at Punta Islita. (Thanks gramchop for the suggestion.) I've been studying Spanish and feel good about my progress.

Although I said I would never zipline again, guess what. You know what happens when you say never. My boys can't believe I'm going to do it. I'm also waterfall rappelling for the first time and deep-sea fishing.

We're traveling carry-on only and sans computer, so I'll report back when we return.

----------


## bajajudy

Arenal is way cool.  Ask for the room next to the equipment and you can watch as the volcano erupts.  Sit in front of the window and have a glass of wine after dark....what a show!
The butterfly forest is a wonderful tour.
Que tenga un buen viaje!

----------


## amyb

Pete and Sam and the boys-enjoy your next family adventure.  You are all in the process of making wonderful memories as you explore and experience new things together.. Buena Suerte,bon chance, and bon voyage too. Amy

----------


## GramChop

i am excited for ya'll!!!  punta islita is awesome!  if they still let you ride horses on the beach, do it!  the horses we rode were very healthy and well taken care of.  also, the 4-wheeler tour through the rainforest was very cool.  we searched out howler monkeys and encountered all sorts of rainforest "stuff"....some of which still give me nightmares.  it was very cool, though!

to echo what amy said....what great memories ya'll are making...memories that will last a lifetime!

----------

